# People Piss Me Off!! :(



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Original craigslist post: http://cosprings.craigslist.org/for/4701780805.html. Our conversation: Me: Is he still available? Them: Yes! Me: I would be willing to take him if you could deliver? If not, there are several shelters in the denver area such as the Dumb Friends League that could take him in and find him a good home. I would hate to think about him becoming a feeder. Them:Where are you located? We are in falcon. I would hate to make him a feeder but I just don't know what to do with him. Me: I'm in Glenwood Springs. I understand it's a bit of a drive but I would give him a good home. If you can't make the drive than there are several rescues/shelters that will take him in for you and find him a good home. The Dumb Friends League is a good one. Them: Each of those shelters are very far alway. You're 4 hours alway. Ill just sell him as a feeder. HOW CAN YOU CLAIM TO LOVE AN ANIMAL AND THEN NOT EVEN TRY TO FIND THEM A GOOD HOME??!!Is there anyone on here closer to the denver area that might be able to help this poor baby?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Ugh I wish I could drive so I could drive up there and get the rat > <


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I know! I would drive up there and get him in a heartbeat if I had a reliable vehicle. I can understand not wanting to drive 4 hours to give me the rat but there are tons of rescues and shelters all around the denver area like 15-20 minutes from where this person lives. So there is no reason whatsoever that they need to sell him as a feeder.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I bet they're just too lazy to drive to the shelter so the person who is gonna use it as a feeder said they'd go pick it up. Ugh it's horrible when a pet rat goes to feeder rat.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

I wish I still lived up there. I would drive out there immediately and pick him up. 
There's tons of shelters in that area, it's not that hard to get him a home. I feel bad for feeder rats, but I understand the need, it's just hard to see a pet rat being turned into a feeder.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

If there's tons of shelters in that area, then that's just intentional cruelty! I guess owner is an animal lover as long as he isn't in the slightest inconvienced. If I had to rehome my rats I would drive all the way across America if it meant they would go to a good home.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

What bothers me the most is that in the craigslist add the person claims that they love this rat soooooo much and that they only want him to be a pet but they would rather give him away as a feeder than get off their lazy bum and drive to a rescue (there are a whole bunch of them where the person lives). It also bothers me that this person has other rats.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

As a rescue volunteer, I am disgusted by the number of people that only love their animal until they are an inconvenience. And that's the animals that MAKE it to a shelter!

This person should really reconsider their choice.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I linked them to several nearby rescues but apparently none of them were good enough for this person's rat.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> I linked them to several nearby rescues but apparently none of them were good enough for this person's rat.


Yet feeding it to a snake is 100% okay for her rat


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

If this poster has "too many rats" why did he/she get another baby in the first place? Unless it was from an accidental litter or something..


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Who knows. This person obviously doesn't care about the rat. The rescue I mentioned to them several times (The Dumb Friends League) is only 49 minutes from where they live but that's apparently too far for them to drive so they'd rather just give the rat away as snake food.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

this screams byb, and maby the reason they dont want to send it to a shelter is cause they want you to come get it and the feed it ploy is so you feel guilty and i see where the add says free but why give it away free if you plan to sell it? theres gotta be a catch somewhere


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

They also could be a scammer and don't mean well... I don't know I'd just very extremely cautious with them. (Probably just my paranoia speaking oops x) )


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Thats disgusting.. Truly.


----------



## ratty213 (Aug 16, 2014)

These sort of people sicken me, they claim to love their animals soooo much until a slight inconvenience. Animals are not disposable things, they are living breathing creatures. This person obviously does not love her pets, for god's sake they were to lazy to drive the rat to a good home or even a rescue.


----------

